# Black/white streaks Remover



## 113663 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey
I have had problems with the streaks for a while now, ive tried all sorts of products and none really work to remove them.

Got it now!!! highly recommended, just give a casual spray and wash your motorhome as normal, no scrubbing. For heavily soiled areas try spraying direct then simply wipe with a cloth and finally wash as normal.

The product is called Formula 1 degreaser, got mine from a boat chandlery but im sure if you google it you will find it.

good luck!


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Auto Glym motorcycle cleaner works too !

1L spray about £7.

No need to scrub.


----------



## carolsrig (Jul 12, 2007)

try a bottle of cif used to be called jif, works on anything really and so cheap rub on wash off . its that simple !


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

carolsrig said:


> try a bottle of cif used to be called jif, works on anything really and so cheap rub on wash off . its that simple !


Bad idea. Cif is abrasive.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Agree *not* to use cif - your van will lose it's paint where you rub, it works by scraping off the outer layer, which may be OK on a hard surface but if you do it on the thin layer of cellulose paint it will take it off (similar to T Cut in action).

Avoid abrasives.

Dave


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

yam said:


> Got it now!!! highly recommended, just give a casual spray and wash your motorhome as normal, no scrubbing. For heavily soiled areas try spraying direct then simply wipe with a cloth and finally wash as normal.
> 
> The product is called Formula 1 degreaser, got mine from a boat chandlery but im sure if you google it you will find it.
> 
> good luck!


Hi all,

I use a similar product by Image Chemicals known as - Traffic 110 & Wax, and I dilute it into a garden spray bottle, wet the MH, a quick spray and brush over, and rinse off immediately. It removes anything including all the dead flies and blood stains on the GRP front. It does have a high PH value, so I do use it well diluted and sparingly.
They also do a product called EnviroKleen, which is used by the local caravan/MH trade, and has a very low PH value......apparently. Having not used it.........yet, I can't comment on it's performance.
They both work out at about £12 - £15 for 5 litres, which lasts me a couple of years at least. Also great for removing the break dust on alloy wheels, but must be rinsed immediately (Traffic 110 that is), before it dries.

Supplier in the North Lincs/South Cambs area

Jock.


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Meguiars Quik Detailer does it for me, really easy to use and restores the shine. They recommend it for between washes.

Noel


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Noel

Where do you buy that stuff 

Aido


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Most hard surface cleaners , traffic film removers will do the job

On sunday i filled screenwash bottles up on cars and van, I dipped a rag in what was left in the jug and it just wiped away the black streaks on mh.

Dave P


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Fenwicks "Motorhome Cleaner" diluted 10 parts water to one part cleaner,

Spray on - leave a couple of minutes - light rub with sponge or brush and rinse off.

It works and is cheaper than "proper" black streak removers - which in my opinion are way overpriced.

Cheers 

David


----------



## mauriceheather1 (May 27, 2008)

*black and white streak remover*

I stuck the rubber channel all round the top of the van,no more black streaks .


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Aido,
bought on line from meguiars website in UK, if I remember correctly. I bought it with a kit that includes clay bar and a three step polish system. I since got a present of a meguiars dual action polisher/buffer and it is the business for putting polish on. No more Karate kid for me, just polish off with a microfibre cloth. I got the kit for my 911 but couldnt resist using on Tincan. Took a full Sunday to do a bumper to bumper job, including roof,but it was worth it. 

Noel


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Halfords normally have a range of Meguiars products.

HTH.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi tincan, how often do you polish mh

dave P


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Hi tincan, how often do you polish mh
> 
> dave P


Annually, usually early in the season but this year only got around to it a couple of weeks ago. This was also the first time I've got up on the roof, mainly to inspect the osmosis repair carried out under warranty. I had previously just done a dolly parton type wash, while polishing the roof, you know; up as far as possible and down as far as possible and when no one is watchin washing possible. My OH is terrified I'll fall when stretching to do the roof.

Noel


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I polished ours the other week, bonnet shone and i was really pleased as we get a lot of dirt from neighbours log burner. Next was the screen. Well being a bit short I climbed up me ladder and knealt on the bonnet. Next thing I know is that i am on me backside on the floor.
Slippy stuff polish

I also use Rain repellant on screen.


dave P


----------

